# New York cops turn back on mayor at funeral



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Hundreds Turn Their Back on de Blasio at NYPD Officer's Funeral


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I say good for them! Their mayor is an idiot and a borderline communist. The old and honored adage, "You shall be known by the company you keep" rings so true when you see him sitting with and hugging Sharpton.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't blame them, he thinks their just a tool for his city. Without his support they cannot do their job, and without their support he cannot do his job. It's a give and take thing and with this impasse nothing gets done the way it should and the public is the ones who get hurt and nothing gets done to protect the general public.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> I say good for them! Their mayor is an idiot and a borderline communist. The old and honored adage, "You shall be known by the company you keep" rings so true when you see him sitting with and hugging Sharpton.


I'll second that my friend! I wonder why the "Militant in Chief" didn't show up? Too busy golfing in Hawaii?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think they should take the next logical step and moon the prick!
GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I understand why they did it. I think where they did it was wrong it was to honor and say goodbye to a fellow officer, that just does not sit right to me. Any other time I would be in full agreement. The family and their feeling should have come first.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> I understand why they did it. I think where they did it was wrong it was to honor and say goodbye to a fellow officer, that just does not sit right to me. Any other time I would be in full agreement. The family and their feeling should have come first.


Definitely the wrong time, especially when there was a request to delay all protest until after the two officers had been laid to rest. Whether you agree of not, this was ill-timed and insulting.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I'll think every Police Officer should have turned the back on the Major. The NJC Hate Speeches get over and over send again and again in liberal TV last when I have seen it was by Whoopi on Friday. The Hate speeches of liberals, the belittling of street riots looting and even murderer by so called demonstrators in Ferguson and the repeatedly hate and hate speeches again and again from Obamas racial Adviser El Sharpten against all withe people especially police officers had produced the death of this 2 police officer.
Sure liberals don't kill people, they only perching hate in their medias 24/7 until, well until a psychopath goes and kills someone. Than they are surprised distance themselves from themselves and blame others for the outcome. I know, no one wanted that and no one ever could have foreseen what happen when liberals media bombards the nation 24/7 with hate. And right they discuss only intellectual, and that as we all know has with the real world absolutely nothing in common.

How do you think how the family feels when the man that called their husbands 3 days earlier racist now blames someone else for what happen? Does someone really believe that the families don't know what and why it's happen? How do the family feel when they see that mostly all of the police officers now buddy buddy up to the Major?

And I could say I said so before even here in this very forum, but this is no big deal, everyone with a little common sense left would have known how hat ends.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I'll think every Police Officer should have turned the back on the Major. The NJC Hate Speeches get over and over send again and again in liberal TV last when I have seen it was by Whoopi on Friday. The Hate speeches of liberals, the belittling of street riots looting and even murderer by so called demonstrators in Ferguson and the repeatedly hate and hate speeches again and again from Obamas racial Advisor El Sharpten against all withe people expecially police officers had produced the death of this 2 police officer.
> Sure liberals don't kill people, they only perching hate in their medias 24/7 until, well until a psychopath goes and kills someone. Than they are surprised distance themselves from themselves and blame others for the outcome. I know, no one wanted that and no one ever could have foreseen what happen when liberals media bombards the nation 24/7 with hate. And right they discuss only intelectuell, and that as we all know has with the real world absolutely nothing in common.
> 
> And I could say I said so before even here in this very forum, but this is no big deal, everyone with a little common sense left would have known how hat ends.


All I can say in response is that I have to disagree on a [email protected] of that ^^ stuff.

But I will always uphold your right to say it - the First Amendment, after all, came BEFORE the Second.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> All I can say in response is that I have to disagree on a [email protected] of that ^^ stuff.
> 
> But I will always uphold your right to say it - the First Amendment, after all, came BEFORE the Second.


But the Second is the most important of the lot. Without it, the Bill of Rights is just paper.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> But the Second is the most important of the lot. Without it, the Bill of Rights is just paper.


Still doesn't help me agree with PT111Pro, though, does it?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Today turning their backs on the Mayor was the right time to protest his shameful disrespect for the NYPD that he has spewed out the last few months.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@SailDesign
I did not expect in any way that you being able to agree what I'm saying. If that would be so, I must have done something real wrong and I have to go back and check if I missed something. 
But it is very generous of you, that I have the approval still to say what I see even it is not a liberal correct statement. Thank you very, very much.
How long will this approval last for all people that disagree on a liberal correct view?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> @SailDesign
> I did not expect in any way that you being able to agree what I'm saying. If that would be so, I must have done something real wrong and I have to go back and check if I missed something.
> But it is very generous of you, that I have the approval still to say what I see even it is not a liberal correct statement. Thank you very, very much.
> How long will this approval last for all people that disagree on a liberal correct view?


As long as the First Amendment stays in place. 

However, outright falsehoods will be dealt with differently in all likelihood, if I bother to read your rants.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Still doesn't help me agree with PT111Pro, though, does it?


That, sir, is between you and him. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I'll think every Police Officer should have turned the back on the Major. The NJC Hate Speeches get over and over send again and again in liberal TV last when I have seen it was by Whoopi on Friday. The Hate speeches of liberals, the belittling of street riots looting and even murderer by so called demonstrators in Ferguson and the repeatedly hate and hate speeches again and again from Obamas racial Adviser El Sharpten against all withe people especially police officers had produced the death of this 2 police officer.
> Sure liberals don't kill people, they only perching hate in their medias 24/7 until, well until a psychopath goes and kills someone. Than they are surprised distance themselves from themselves and blame others for the outcome. I know, no one wanted that and no one ever could have foreseen what happen when liberals media bombards the nation 24/7 with hate. And right they discuss only intellectual, and that as we all know has with the real world absolutely nothing in common.
> 
> How do you think how the family feels when the man that called their husbands 3 days earlier racist now blames someone else for what happen? Does someone really believe that the families don't know what and why it's happen? How do the family feel when they see that mostly all of the police officers now buddy buddy up to the Major?
> ...


For someone who hates Whoopi Goldberg you sure do watch her show a lot. You have mentioned her name three times in the last six days. Do you have a secret crush on her or what?:smt008
GW


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Definitely the wrong time, especially when there was a request to delay all protest until after the two officers had been laid to rest. Whether you agree of not, this was ill-timed and insulting.


Normally, I would agree. But, this mayor has taken advantage of every opportunity to pander to the radical elements that _continue_ to endanger the lives of policemen every day, and the slain officers were well aware of that and dealing with it every day, just like the ones who shunned the mayor.

I think that most NYC police officers would consider that providing a venue for a public protest of their own to be a final last contribution to their brother officers, had they been the ones killed. If that is the case, the families of those officers will come to understand that, in time.

Besides, the request to delay protest came from the mayor and his minions, and was ignored by everyone on both sides of the conflict.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Normally, I would agree.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Besides, the request to delay protest came from the mayor and his minions, and was ignored by everyone on both sides of the conflict.


This was the perfect time for the NYPD to show that they were above that kind of petty thing, and rise to the occasion of showing that they are there to do their jobs, regardless of who is mayor. Paying your last respects to a fallen comrade is not a time for protest.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> This was the perfect time for the NYPD to show that they were above that kind of petty thing, and rise to the occasion of showing that they are there to do their jobs, regardless of who is mayor. Paying your last respects to a fallen comrade is not a time for protest.


Well, there are protests and then there are *PROTESTS!*

The opportunities for policemen to protest are very few and far between, if they take seriously their oaths to protect and serve. If they call in sick, by the thousands, they will correctly be condemned for violating their oath. If they get a legal permit and parade around the streets, large numbers of people will fear that they are being left unprotected. If they refuse to go into the dangerous areas, they will fuel the arguments already present that they are racists and refuse to protect black people. If they speak out publicly in the media, the politicians will crucify them with an army of spin doctors.

By merely turning their backs on a politician who knew in advance that his presence was unwelcome, they simply signified that although they do still submit to his authority, they don't have to participate in any of his political 'dog and pony' shows. A political leader giving a speech with hundreds of uniformed men standing at attention evokes an image of loyalty and solidarity, and any experienced politician instinctively knows that and some will take advantage of it.

The rank and file of the NYCPD simply denied him that image and registered their disapproval of him in a way that was the least harmful to the public they are sworn to protect and serve.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Well, there are protests and then there are *PROTESTS!*
> 
> The opportunities for policemen to protest are very few and far between, if they take seriously their oaths to protect and serve. If they call in sick, by the thousands, they will correctly be condemned for violating their oath. If they get a legal permit and parade around the streets, large numbers of people will fear that they are being left unprotected. If they refuse to go into the dangerous areas, they will fuel the arguments already present that they are racists and refuse to protect black people. If they speak out publicly in the media, the politicians will crucify them with an army of spin doctors.
> 
> ...


Neither of us will ever change the other's mind here - so why don't we relax and "Let it Go?" PLEASE don't make me include a youtube of the song....


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> goldwing
> For someone who hates Whoopi Goldberg you sure do watch her show a lot. You have mentioned her name three times in the last six days. Do you have a secret crush on her or what?
> GW


Well - Since I lost my wife 6 months ago to cancer, I like to let the TV run so something is talking in the house. Mostly I turn on the local news in the morning and when I am home I let the TV run, like I said so something makes a noise in the house. The local channel changes to different shows and I believe 9 O'clock my time in the morning this Whoopi lady is allowed to spread hate and poison.

It is great when we can read the opinion of DailDesign and mine. That is great and many don't know how important that really is. Sooner or later there will be only one opinion allowed in the nation. The government and the media will give the citizen 1 pro and 1 con of a subject that the people are allowed to choose from and that will be called variety. Than it will become very quiet in this nation. The Media are already switched equally. From the Canadian border down to Mexico the same news in 10000 and more Radio-Stations, 500 TV-Channels and 1000sands of Prints. The same news even often the same word by word. No one seems to care how it did that happen and when did that happen?

And Sail, you don't have to read what I wrote. Actually no one have to read what the yesterday people have to say.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Bisley:


> By merely turning their backs on a politician who knew in advance that his presence was unwelcome, they simply signified that although they do still submit to his authority, they don't have to participate in any of his political 'dog and pony' shows.


Yes! :smt023 :smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Neither of us will ever change the other's mind here - so why don't we relax and "Let it Go?" PLEASE don't make me include a youtube of the song....


Of course. The last thing I ever want to do is to try and have an honest discussion with a liberal who has brought props. :mrgreen:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Of course. The last thing I ever want to do is to try and have an honest discussion with a liberal who has brought props. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PT111Pro said:


> Well - Since I lost my wife 6 months ago to cancer, I like to let the TV run so something is talking in the house. Mostly I turn on the local news in the morning and when I am home I let the TV run, like I said so something makes a noise in the house. The local channel changes to different shows and I believe 9 O'clock my time in the morning this Whoopi lady is allowed to spread hate and poison.
> 
> It is great when we can read the opinion of DailDesign and mine. That is great and many don't know how important that really is. Sooner or later there will be only one opinion allowed in the nation. The government and the media will give the citizen 1 pro and 1 con of a subject that the people are allowed to choose from and that will be called variety. Than it will become very quiet in this nation. The Media are already switched equally. From the Canadian border down to Mexico the same news in 10000 and more Radio-Stations, 500 TV-Channels and 1000sands of Prints. The same news even often the same word by word. No one seems to care how it did that happen and when did that happen?
> 
> And Sail, you don't have to read what I wrote. Actually no one have to read what the yesterday people have to say.


So sorry to hear about the loss of your wife. You have my condolences and best wishes.

I can't imagine not having my wife by my side.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I also hear that NYPD is on a work stoppage of sorts only responding to serious crime and not handing out tickets. Those minor crimes are down some 90%. I would turn my back on him too if I were there not so much for his political stance but just for being an idiot. I watched an interview with mayor Giuliani recently and you tell how furious he was by the way the current mayor handled the situation. He sold out the NYPD, hopefully he pays for that with his job.


----------

